# [Bericht] Notebook übertakten



## Aer0 (27. Juli 2012)

*[Bericht] Notebook übertakten*

Da viele behaupten notebook übertakten bringt nix,geht nur kaputt,wird zu heiß usw....
schreibe ich mal einfach einen bericht wie ich mein notebook übertaktet habe und welche problem es gab.
hardware:
samsung r60 plus
cpu intel t2370 2x1,73ghz
gpu radeon x1250 onboard 500mhz(shared ram 340 mhz)256 mb

Es war vor ca 3 jahren als ich left 4 dead 2 entdeckt habe und mich dran erfreut habe mit durchschnittlich 22 fps auf der map "dunkes karneval" 2 rumzuspringen.
manche anderen maps hatten weniger fps ,und die gedanken kamen...ÜBERTAKTEN
bios bot selbst nach update keine möglichkeit,da ich öffters gehört habe gpu per tool übertakten usw habe ich es versucht...
msi afterburner geht nicht...
ati tray tools geht nicht...
trixx geht nicht....
ati tool geht 

mit diesem alten tool öfters mal den NB gecrasht,am ende hatte ich einen stabilen takt von 591mhz,ram/vram shared mit ati tool übertakten ging natürlich nicht.

obwohl viele sagen onobard karte kein potential o.ä. sind meine fps auf durschnittlich 24 fps auf der map gestiegen,ist doch schonmal was.da habe ich nochnicht auf die temperatur erhöhung geachtet,mit voll ausgelasteter gpu damals noch maximal 65c soweit ich mich erinnere.
1 jahr später setfsb entdeckt:
CPU OVERCLOCK

im internet stundenlang nicht den clock generator gefunden und anschließend stundenlang alle ausprobiert bis ich nen passenden gefunden habe.
Vorwort zum Ram:
in cpu-z steht fsb:ram : ansynch.
also wird der ram warscheinlich manuell auf takt gehalten ->kein ram overclock ->keine verbesserung der grafikleisstung wegen shared ram...OK(auf eurem NB kann es anders sein)

Dann mal angefangen und alle 100 mhz mit cinebench 11.5 leistungstest gemacht.
bis 2ghz sind die werte insgesammt von 0.82 bis 0.98 gestiegen,mit mehr als 2 ghz steigt es jedoch seht schwer(2,2 ghz : 1,01)
also habe ich mich für 2 ghz(genau 2039 mhz) entschieden was eine steigerung von ca 17%/310mhz ist.
dann occt entdeckt was ein besseres gpu test tool ist,welches die cpu kaum belastet.
intelburntest + occt gleichzeitig haben dann temperaturen bei der gpu um 70c und der cpu um 75 c
nach noch einem jahr mal bessere wärmeleitpaste(i-ein coolermaster weißes zeug)aufgetragen und die kühllamellen vom staub befreit,außerdem RMclock gefunden,ein sehr praktisches programm welches es mir erlaubt die vcore in einem bestimmten bereich zu ändern(1,25v standart - 0,9v ohne belastung)
übrigens: er läuft stabil bei 1,73ghz @ 0,9v
die 2 ghz wollte ich behalten also hab ich mal runtergevoltet & getestet mit einem überraschendem ergebnis:
bis genau 1v @ 2 ghz funktioniert er,jedoch geht kein bisschen weniger vcore.
Zusammenfassung:

Bis heute funktioniert er tadellos mit den folgenden werten:
cpu von 1,73 -> 2 ghz
cpu vcore von 1,25 -> 1,00 v
gpu von 500 -> 591 mhz
temperaturen(mit neuer wlp + reinigung(reinigung 6 monate her))
gpu max 65c
cpu max 67c
3dmark 06:
vor oc 530
nach oc 573
___________________________________________________________
Da soll jemand sagen OCen für notebooks lohnt sich nicht,ich kann jedem ans herz legen:
Probierts aus,kaputt gehen kann nichts,solange ihr auf die temperaturen achtet!!

____________________________________________________________
wem noch ein GHZ maximum interessiert: 1,25 v und 2,7 ghz stabil,ab 2,8 ghz ca streikt das mainboard,NICHT die cpu (65mm)


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Bericht] Notebook übertakten*

Hört sich nicht schlecht an bloß wird mein Dell im idle schon 84°C warm
was micha uch interessieren würde aäre die Lautstärke


----------



## Aer0 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Bericht] Notebook übertakten*

die lautstärke ist eigentlich "normal" nicht zu laut das es nervt,jedoch leicht hörbar bei leichter belastung(z.b. internet/youtube)
bei spielen noch etwas lauter,doch das übertönen die schreibe der zombies^^
occt + ibt da wird er schon etwas lauter,aber ich finde mein r60 ist eig. ziemlich ruhig

wenn deiner so warm ist könnte ich mir je nach alter vertrocknete wärmeleitpaste oder verstopfte kühllamellen vorstellen.
mit rmclock ein bisschen undervolten kann ja auch nicht schaden


----------

